# à nouveau / de nouveau / encore



## anuernberg

Salut,

WR traduit ces expressions comme "anew", pour "de nouveau", et "again", pour "à nouveau". Étant donné que je ne parle pas anglais très bien, ça n'a pas m'aidé beaucoup. Alors, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ces expressions e me donner quelques exemples?

Merci en avance, Andrei

Corrigez-moi, SVP.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## x_Sarah_x

Salut!

Je dirais "encore" pour tous les deux.

"Anew" est un peu démodé. On ne le dit pas souvent en anglais. 

Moi, je connais pas la difference entre à nouveau et de nouveau, desolee.

Bisous

Sarah


----------



## The edge

Je pense que "a nouveau" et "de nouveau" ont exactement le meme sens, "de nouveau" est juste un peu plus familier.


----------



## Bastoune

Pas tout à fait.

“*de nouveau*” = communique une _répétition _d’une certaine activité 

Il chante de nouveau (_il chante encore une fois, he sings again_)

“*À nouveau*” = c’est plutôt pour une activité qui avait cessé, mais qui s’est reprise.

Il chante à nouveau (_pour quelque raison, auparavant, il chantait, puis il s’est arrêté de chanter – peut-être avait-il pris sa retraite – mais maintenant, il chante, il s'est remis à chanter_)

C’est une toute petite nuance que beaucoup de monde semble ignorer maintenant, mais grammatiquement parlant, on ne devrait pas les alterner.


----------



## Gil

> “*À nouveau*” = c’est plutôt pour une activité qui avait cessé, mais qui s’est reprise.
> Il chante à nouveau (_pour quelque raison, auparavant, il chantait, puis il s’est arrêté de chanter – peut-être avait-il pris sa retraite – mais maintenant, il chante, il s'est remis à chanter_)


 Bonne intervention. Ce n'est pas la même chose.
Je cite le Multidictionnaire:


> À neuf, de manière différente.  _Formulez la question à nouveau._


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

Bonjour, tout le monde

Je pense que 'de nouveau' ainsi que 'a nouveau' sont traduit a 'once again'.. y a-t-il aucune difference etre eux?

Merci!!


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour,

Il n'y a aucune différence entre "*de nouveau*" et "*à nouveau*" qui signifient tous les deux : *une fois de plus*/*pour la seconde fois*.

(_Attention aux accents, indispensables en français_ !)


----------



## Suehil

Yes, there is a difference.  Have a look here: à nouveau / de nouveau


----------



## pozzo

Oui, c'est très intéressant.  Je voudrais ajouter mon opinion que la différence qu'indique le dictionnaire français-anglais de anuernberg est donc correcte.  _Anew_ a le sense de _again, _mais je dirais qu'il y a aussi le sens de faire que qqch soit nouvellement nouveau.


----------



## asdfpoiu

Hi all,

Can you please explain me the difference between encore,de nouveau and à nouveau.

I know they are adverb forms of 'again' but which one is used when or are they exchangable when used as adverbs?

examples could really help!

Thanx in advance


----------



## Zone

"Encore" is the most usual French form of "again".

"De nouveau" and "à nouveau" convey the idea of doing something again but they are more literary; you'll hardly ever hear them in colloquial speech.

Plus, there is a subtle difference in meaning between both:

"De nouveau" is used to convey the idea that something is done again, but in the same way as it was done before.
"A nouveau" on the other hand conveys the idea that something is done again, but differently.

Compare this:

"Nous devons analyser la situation de nouveau" => "We must analyse the situation again" [using the same method as we did before]
"Nous devons analyser la situation à nouveau => "We must analyse the situation again" [and use a different method to do so]

However, most people are unaware of this difference and will use "à nouveau" and "de nouveau" indifferently.


----------



## Zone

Any time 

Just one more bit of information.

"Encore" can also have the meaning of "still" in English.

e.g.

"The meat is still in the oven" => La viande est encore dans le four.

If you need any help with this, or have examples of sentences that cause you problems, feel free to reply. I'll try to clarifiy things because "encore" is such a commonly used words that it's hard to think of all of its uses


----------



## asdfpoiu

OOh thank you soo much for helping to offer with that!! I am always soo confused when to use encore as 'still'.

Is there any particular rule or any particular type of sentence where encore is used as 'still'. I mean how to distinguish between the use of encore and déjà 

Please try and clarify this point!

Thanx again a lot for help!!!


----------



## Zone

"déjà" is the French word for "already". It indicates that an action has already been done or is already in process when another action starts.

"encore" as I said can have the meaning of "still". To confuse things even more, we also use "toujours" (which often means "always") in the sense of "still".

Let's use an example:

"La viande est déjà dans le four." => The meat is already in the oven.
"La viande est encore dans le four"=> The meat is still in the oven
"La viande est toujours dans le four" => 1/ The meat is still in the oven" or 2/ the meat is always in the oven [that's always where you find it]. 2/ wouldn't make much sense here (unless you use your oven to store meat ]

Does that help?


----------



## petitetoile

Hi,

When I look up the french dictionary for _*again*_, the translation is either *de nouveau or à nouveau*. In english however you would use just "*again*" in all cases. Could you tell me the difference and when to use which. I am kind of confused.

Thank you so much and have a great day!


----------



## archijacq

les sens étaient autrefois différents

"Traditionnellement, on reconnaissait une nuance de sens entre les locutions adverbiales _de nouveau_ et _à nouveau_, la locution *de nouveau* signifiant « encore une fois » et la locution *à nouveau* signifiant « une fois de plus et d’une façon différente »."


----------



## petitetoile

Je suis desolée, mais je ne comprends pas quoi tu dis.
As you can see my french is really limited. I dont understand the difference between « encore une fois » and « une fois de plus et d’une façon différente ». Could you explain it possibly in english or easier terms.

Thanks again!


----------



## archijacq

de nouveau: once again (one more time)
à nouveau: once again but differently


----------



## petitetoile

so could I use it interchangeably?
If not could you give me an example in french for each please?

Sorry, I am so inept at mastering the french language


----------



## archijacq

you're not supposed to use them interchangeably

I'll explain it again (using the same terms):
Je vais l'expliquer de nouveau

I'll explain it again (using different terms):
Je vais l'expliquer à nouveau


----------



## GreenGuy

I have two questions,

First of all, that is the difference between _à nouveau _and _de nouveau. _Is there a specific time to use either one? What types of sentences can I use them?
And, can _encore_ be used instead of these two words, does it mean the same thing?
cause I know the phone operater says: _"essayez de nouveau"_, but can she also use _de nouveau _or _encore?_

thanks!


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

What should be :
_à nouveau_ means once more (to try out a different way)
_de nouveau_ means once more (to try out the same way, perhaps to find something you had not seen before)
_encore_ means again (often, the same way)
_derechef_ (literary) means de nouveau.

Though colloquially those four locutions are use the same way (just meaning again)


----------



## Viobi

"Derechef" is more than literary. It was already considered downright pedantic centuries ago. So it can be used, but it's so old-fashioned that it will definitely be humorous.


----------



## quinoa

As for "encore" :
Look! Its raining *again*!  = Il pleut *encore*! (à nouveau) = Il se remet à pleuvoir

Look! It's *still* raining. = Il pleut *encore*! Il pleut toujours.(= ça n'a pas arrêté)

"encore" est d'un usage délicat!!!


----------



## blood_onyx

Voici ce que moi j'ai appris avec le Bled:

de nouveau: de la même façon
 ex: Faire un exercice de nouveau.
(répéter l'exercice de la même façon, sans rien changer)

à nouveau: d'une nouvelle façon, d'une façon différente
ex: Faire un exercice à nouveau.
(répéter l'exercice mais en l'exécutant différemment)


----------



## lumiere137

What's the difference between the pair?

I encountered this exercise in my practice book: _Tu ne peux pas réussir de cette façon, tu dois le faire ____(de nouveau/à nouveau)._

The answer given is _à nouveau_. But I don't understand the difference. Could anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## Salvatos

Je crois que vous aurez une réponse complète ici :
http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=2024

Pour info, je l'ignorais moi-même et j'aurais perdu un point sur cette question


----------



## Ruperr

Bounjour,  j'ai une petite question d'usage de à nouveau/de nouveau. La phrase:il a écrit un haiko, ils sont des amis de nouveau.  Ma prof a dit dans ce cas, en haut, il faut utilise "à nouveau". Mais je pense on utilise "de nouveau"

In English to explain it a bit more excactly:  In the first sentence I am not sure whether I have to use "à nouveu" or "de nouveau". My teacher told me that in the case of the upper sentence "à nouveau" is right. I am not sure about it what's right.  

[...]


----------



## saphomicron

Bonjour, 

[...]

Ils sont de nouveau amis : cela veut dire qu'ils sont amis "comme avant", de la même façon 
Ils sont à nouveau amis : cela veut dire que leur amitié est nouvelle, qu'elle est renouvelée. 
http://www.logilangue.com/public/Site/clicGrammaire/De_nouveau_OU_A_nouveau.php


----------

